# Angeln in Hessen



## depasch (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo ermstmal,
hab mal ne dumme Frage, also ich Angle seit ca. 20 Jahren, war 1990 mal in einem angelverein, hatte damals meine DAV Karte bekommen(plus entsprechende Jahresmarken) und gut war es. 
Dann kam der Große Umschwung auf Fischereischein... denn habe ich damals nicht gemacht, keine Ahnung warum...
angele seit dem nur noch in Holland bzw. Österreich im Urlaub.
Nun würde ich auch in Deutschland gerne wieder angeln.
Leider habe ich das Problem das ich im Einzelhandel arbeite, und die vorbereitungslergänge in Hessen/Frankfurt ausschließlich am Sa + So statt finden ist es für mich unmöglich ist denn Vorbereitungskurs für die Fischerprüfung abzulegen. Der hier nach meinem Wissensstand Pflicht ist.
Nun zu meiner Frage ist es möglich über eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein denn Vorbereitungskurs am Wochenende zu umgehen???? 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...
Paul


----------



## Bassey (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

Darüber solltest du dich mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde beim Ordnungsamt informieren. Hier mal Die Daten von Frankfurt, die wissen i.d.R. gut bescheid:

Untere Fischereibehörde
Ordnungsamt 
Kleyerstraße 86
60326 Frankfurt am Main 
Telefon: 	+49 (0)69 212 43927
Telefon: 	+49 (0)69 212 44689
Telefax: 	+49 (0)69 212 43365
E-Mail: 	ufb@stadt-frankfurt.de


----------



## depasch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, leider ist UFB nur für die Prüfung nicht für die Lergänge zuständig... 
Paul


----------



## Bassey (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

Ja, aber du kannst dort fragen, ob du dich auch selbst anmelden kannst zur Prüfung und daheim lernen darfst... Darum ging es mir dabei


----------



## depasch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

nein geht leider nicht, da ich ein lehrgangsbescheinigung brauche... aber du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht... ich versuchs jetzt mal bei denn lehrgangsleiter ob die mir die unterlagen geben und ich lerne zuhause.... mal schauen, tausend dank...


----------



## depasch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
also klappt, hab jemand gefunden der mich lehrgang machen lässt...
vorprüfung ist am 1.05. also feiertag
jetzt brauch ich nur noch prüfungstermin...
aber das kriegen wir auch...
danke nochmal für dein Denkanstoss..........
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bassey (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

Tolle Sache!!! Was bin ichj froh, dass ich das als Kind schon gemach habe mit 12 Jahren ^^


----------



## depasch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

das kannst du auch... der stress jetzt ist echt mies...


----------



## Stichling78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

Du Angelst seit 20 Jahren, dann ist das doch ein Klacks.

Geht nichts über Praktische Erfahrung. War bei mir zumindest so. Der Lehrgang und die Prüfuung war echt Einfach. Dachte es währe Schwieriger. 

Gruß Tobi #6


----------



## depasch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Hessen*

stress nicht wegen dem lehrgang, das wird ein absitzen das ist mir klar, stress wegen arbeit, freinehmen, nach der arbeit noch bißchen lernen, und das alles mit zwei kleinen KIndern...
deswegen stress....


----------

